# Terribilis prolapse



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed a prolapse on one of my mints about an hour ago. I had just been watching them eat about 20 minutes before hand, and did not notice it. I came by again on my way out the door, and there it was. It isn't as extreme as the pics in the various threads on here on the subject. I've spent the last hour reading through the forums, waiting for my vet's office to open. I decided to soak it in sugar water, and a weird, translucent film came off the prolapse once submerged. The frog was still hopping around and eating when I caught it to soak. It is from a trio, about 1 1/2 years, and I don't know the sex. I think I should mention, I heard the first beginnings of calling from the trio right after feeding, but did not see which frog it was. The vet set me up an appointment at 2:00. What should I do until then?

As far as identifying the cause, I'm stumped. The trio is housed in a standard 29 g, with gro-stones fo drainage, and no substrate, except a couple patches of sphagnum. I did it this way because I worry about keeping their feet "dry", so to speak. I feed hydei almost exclusively, but they've had crickets 3 times over the last several months. Fecals were run twice, 30 days apart, about a year ago, and came back clean both times. I really don't know what more information to include.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep the prolapsed tissue moist so the prolapse does not dry out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It's possible the weird translucent film was simply excess mucous... There are a lot of possible causes of prolapses in anurans ranging from parasites, to calcium insufficiency. 
I have strong doubts that it has anything to do with the crickets. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't think it was the crickets either. I just included the info just in case. I doubt that the problem is calcium insufficiency either, as I dust almost every feeding with repashy calcium +, only substituting superpig or vit a every few weeks.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just a suggestion - we all know how voracious eaters Terribilis are! Is it possible that it may have managed to chomp down a strand of Sphagnum? I would hazard a guess that this could easily help towards causing a prolapse if the piece was of a substantial size.

Saying that, I have witnessed Terribilis swallow pieces of moss and such to later pass it with no apparent troubles. 

Worth keeping in mind though...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Update: when I came home to take the frog to the vet, the prolapse had resolved. The vet was able to get a small fecal sample and found nothing pathogenic. I'll bring another sample later in the week. I picked up a liter of ringers for daily soakings, as prescribed. However, this is way more than I can use before the 60 day expiration. Is it possible to freeze it for a longer shelf life? I only ask because it wasn't cheap. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds familiar. I have a galact that gets prolapse before he poops. It freeked me out at 1st, but it does not seem to bother him over the 2yrs its been happening. I just know a few hrs before he poops!
I hope yours is as benign!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Update: when I came home to take the frog to the vet, the prolapse had resolved. The vet was able to get a small fecal sample and found nothing pathogenic. I'll bring another sample later in the week. I picked up a liter of ringers for daily soakings, as prescribed. However, this is way more than I can use before the 60 day expiration. Is it possible to freeze it for a longer shelf life? I only ask because it wasn't cheap.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I've asked Ed about keeping ringers, before, and he said it stores pretty well. No freezing. I think he said they made buckets of it, at at time, at the zoo. I'd just keep it in a cool, dark, place.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> I've asked Ed about keeping ringers, before, and he said it stores pretty well. No freezing. I think he said they made buckets of it, at at time, at the zoo. I'd just keep it in a cool, dark, place.


As long as it is plain amphibian ringer's solution and not a modified ringer's solution that contains microbial nutrients (like lactated ringer's which contain dextrose) then it is shelf stable. I used to mix up 5 gallons at a time and store it in a cool dark place(on the orders of one of the author/editors of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry... I would stir it up before I used any to make sure nothing had settled or stratified and make up a new batch when the old one ran low... Months....

Don't freeze it as you may force some of the salts out of solution. I don't know why they gave it a shelf life of 60 days... 

If you see it become cloudy, or discolored, or starting to grow algae then discard and get fresh. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ed, I don't suppose you can point me in the right direction for making my own?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Ed, I don't suppose you can point me in the right direction for making my own?


There used to be a place you could order some online. Forget the website... At any rate, it was relatively inexpensive. Something like $6/500mL. I remember shipping costing more than the product though.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I got mine locally at a compounding pharmacy. I paid $50 for a liter, seems pretty taxed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> There used to be a place you could order some online. Forget the website... At any rate, it was relatively inexpensive. Something like $6/500mL. I remember shipping costing more than the product though.


A number of biological supply companies carry it. Or you could make it up yourself 
*Amphibian Ringer's Solution 
Amphibian Ringer's is made by thoroughly mixing the following in one liter of distilled/reverse osmosis or deionized water: 
Sodium chloride (NaCl) 6.6 grams
Potassium chloride (KCl) 0.15 grams
Calcium chloride (CaCl2) 0.15 grams
Sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) 0.2 grams 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

